# Habanero bacon



## poopypuss (Feb 18, 2017)

I went to grab a couple of Yuengling Lagers and decided to snap a picture.

This is 2 lbs of belly, a week into the cure, using Bearcarver's recipe, but I added a TBS of habenero powder/lb to it, because a TBS of jalapeno powder per pound didn't quite cut it.













17 - 3.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 18, 2017






There's a slab of Ghost Chili bacon and Carolina Reaper bacon in the pile, but I went tame with those and only did 1 tsp/lb on each.

The rest is Canadian bacon.













17 - 2.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 18, 2017






More to come, after the smoke next weekend.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 18, 2017)

Boy, you didn't fart around, did you, Poopy?  Was the decision to jump, oh, say, 50 times up the Scoville pepper scale, prior to or well after the "couple of Yuengling's"?  And were those the proverbial "I've only had 2 beers tonight, officer," two beers, Poopy??    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm saddled up for this one--giddy up!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow, I'm in too!

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

LOLOLOL That's funny gr0uch0. I like it, I am also in for this one.... Never thought about spicy bacon before, it has me intrigued now!!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 19, 2017)

I have to follow along as well.  

Just in case, I recommend storing your toilet paper in the freezer!  :laugh1:


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 19, 2017)

This could have all the makings of the virginal chili cook-off judge joke, complete with the sno-cone.  Stay tuned.....


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

Everytime I think of a snow cone now it makes me smile and chuckle..... Now this is getting funnier...


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

Out of curiosity, has anyone seen Poopy after his habenero experiment?  I'm concerned about his wellbeing....


----------



## poopypuss (Feb 25, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone seen Poopy after his habenero experiment? I'm concerned about his wellbeing....


I'm okay!

In 4 short Yuengling lagers, it's off to the box for a couple hours of sweet blue smoke!













17 - 1.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 25, 2017






Pre wash













17 - 3.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 25, 2017






 Post wash... from left to right:

Carolina Reaper

Ghost Chili

Habanero

and bringing up the rear, Black Pepper (gotta keep Mama happy).

It's still not bacon, it's just cured belly until it enjoys a hickory bath.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

THANK GOODNESS YOU'RE ALIVE AND SAFE, POOPY!!  I was quite worried about you, and glad to hear you're OK.  So Phase 1 is complete, but the real test is yet to come....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GOD'S SPEED, POOPY!!!!


----------



## poopypuss (Feb 25, 2017)

6 Yuengling Lagers later.













17 - 5.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 25, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hope you remember which one is which after that sixer, else Mrs. Poopy isn't going to be very happy with you when she gets the wrong one and lights up like a Christmas tree.   :wife:

Did you heed Cranky's advice and put your Charmin in the deep freeze yet?


----------



## poopypuss (Feb 25, 2017)

Out of the smoker and into nature's deep freeze!













17 - 2.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 25, 2017


















17 - 4.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 25, 2017






I didn't wear gloves when I pulled it, and being the sub-human animal that I am, I licked my fingers.

Woohoo! It's belly burning good!

I can't wait to slice it!

I don't think I'll be using any Tabasco on my eggs :)

Only thing is, some of that rendered off onto the Canadian Bacon below.

Do I share that with the Mrs., or do I let her see if the taste comes through to her Eggs Benedict?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

poopypuss said:


> I didn't wear gloves when I pulled it, and being the sub-human animal that I am, I licked my fingers.  Good thing you didn't have to give back any of that Yuengling you rented before washing your hands:  you might have been in for more than you bargained for when you grabbed little Poopy.
> 
> Woohoo! It's belly burning good!
> 
> ...


----------



## dave17a (Feb 26, 2017)

Did a 4 lb. slab myself with homemade chipotle powder. First time on yhis. Try come out of cure this week. Took my breath away sprinkling it on. Good luck.


----------



## poopypuss (Feb 26, 2017)

The results are in!













17 - 13.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 26, 2017


















17 - 8.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 26, 2017


















17 - 5.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 26, 2017


















17 - 2.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 26, 2017


















17 - 11.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 26, 2017


















17 - 6.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 26, 2017






I fried them in order of heat, but I knew it was going to pack a punch, because I could feel the burn through the gloves I was wearing when I sliced it.

Everything was fine at first with the habanero bacon. I had the fan going over the stove and it cooked away just like any other homemade bacon.

Then I did the Ghost Chili, and it started to hit. My sinuses started to clear.

Then was the Carolina Reaper.

Any aftereffects of last night's Yuengling Lager are gone!

All of this happened while my wife was out at the store. When she walked in the house, she asked what was burning, as she headed towards the kitchen, then it started. The coughing, gagging, and yelling while she ran to open the windows!

She wouldn't try any of it at first, but my daughter and I did.

The Habanero packs an immediate punch, but that's because it has 3 times the pepper of the others.

The Ghost Chili is sweet, until the heat kicks in. Nice.

The Carolina Reaper is sweet, but has heat from the beginning, also very nice.

None of these will be breakfast meat, but they will make some great sandwiches, and the Reaper will be even better as meat candy when it's dipped in some dark chocolate.

I'll be sure to let everyone know if there are any lingering effects either later today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## poopypuss (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh yeah, Bearcarver's Canadian Bacon was a winner, as it consistently is.

The Hollandaise sauce is cooking and the eggs are poaching.













17 - 7.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 26, 2017


















17 - 12.jpg



__ poopypuss
__ Feb 26, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 26, 2017)

poopypuss said:


> The results are in!
> 
> I fried them in order of heat, but I knew it was going to pack a punch, because I could feel the burn through the gloves I was wearing when I sliced it.
> 
> ...


1.  Make sure your Charmin is well-frozen.

2.  Your typing skills are very accurate while you're running away from Mrs. Poopy--congrats.  Don't let her catch up.

3.  Has law inforcement yet been involved?

4.  If we don't hear from you later today or in the morning, we'll know you either really hate your arse or Mrs. Poopy ran you down.  Or over.  Best of luck, sir!


----------



## b-one (Feb 26, 2017)

You can really heat up a fattie with some of that bacon! It all looks great I still need to make some cb.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 27, 2017)

poopypuss said:


> The results are in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently Poopy didn't make it , as he hasn't checked in as he'd stated above. Not sure at this point whether the napalm-like aftereffects got him, or if Mrs. Poopy caused his demise, but he'll certainly be missed here.  RIP, Poopy.     :ROTF


----------



## poopypuss (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm still alive, so is everyone else. I'm also happy to report that there were no aftereffects


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 28, 2017)

poopypuss said:


> I'm still alive, so is everyone else. I'm also happy to report that there were no aftereffects


Whew:  for a while, I thought you were a goner!!  Glad you're still around to tell about it.

Point for you for the experiment, and for being a good sport with all my silliness!!


----------



## poopypuss (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm contemplating Tasso Ham, but replacing the Cayenne with Habanero. 

That should make some good red beans, only 4 days late.


----------

